# Hi folks !



## JaneLord (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi :D

I see, I finally made it on board of the music crew, and I'm glad to be here now 
(even if females on the ship don't make anything but trouble, arrrrr!  )


My name is Ally and I'm 19 years old and I'm a professional pianist and organist from Germany c:
I'm playing piano since I was four years old and I have an obsession with classic rock and hard rock from the 60's up to the 80's 
And - wow, nobody would ever have guessed - my greatest influence is the incredible JON LORD from Deep Purple himself c:
(May his soul rest in peace)

I don't really know, what else to write about myself, so if anybody of you would like to know something, you're very welcome to ask me 

Feel hugged! o


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Dec 26, 2013)

Hello Ally , and welcome aboard . Nice to have an organist amongst us , a rare bread . I was watching Cameron Carpenter Live the other day , (albeit Pipe Organ) hadn't seen it in a long time , truly amazing his dexterity with all limbs , what a gift o-[][]-o


----------



## Phrosty (Dec 27, 2013)

Hello Ally

welcome to the board und viele Grüße aus Berlin. 

Philipp


----------



## njO (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi Ally, and welcome aboard!

How nice to see another Jon Lord enthusiast around.  Jon and the man in black was a hugh influence in my youth, and I was so happy when Jon was getting his carrere as a classical composer rolling.
One of his latest efforts was a concertwork for organ, timpani and orchestra, scheduled to be performed with the Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra. That was ofcourse cancelled due to his cancer treatment, and sadly he passed away not so much later.
As you might know his sheet music is being made available, partly in pdf format and printed form. Look out for the revised edition of the "Concert for Group and Orchestra" score soon.

Anyway, I know you will enjoy the forum. 

Nils Johan


----------



## JaneLord (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi and thank you for the answers 
(und schöne Grüße zurück aus dem Saarland  )

I know Cameron Carpenter from some youtube-videos  His level of ability is incredible! Pipe organs generally are very hard to play instruments - especially if you want to play them at such a level!
Nonetheless I prefer the tonewheel organs such as the Hammond B3/C3/A100/L100 and so on because of their incredible variety of sounds... They can be soft and sneaky like a kitty, bite like a tiger and growl like a lion 

The Concerto is being made available!? Really?? That's BEYOND great! Since I was 11 years old (that was when I first heard the concerto from 1969) I always wanted to take a look at the sheets *-* !!
Thank you very much! As soon as it's out, I will be one of the first to have a copy 
I followed every single step Jon Lord made in his last years and soon after his death I bought copys of the Jon Lord documentations and all of his single projects c:
The concerto from 69 and the revival from 99 really thrilled me!
His death was one of the rares, that made me cry... Not very long after he passed, Ray Manzarek also died... Two giants and musical main subjects of my childhood died one after the other :(
In my childish dreams I always wished to play in front of them - just to hear, what they might have said and now they're gone and it seams like nobody is filling the musical gap, they left... It was a rough time for me .__.

I hope, you understand what I mean, because my english skills are... not really the best and I dont know if i made mistakes... Also I always tend to be emotional, when I think about Jon Lords death (don't ask me why - i never knew him personal, but it still gets me every time... maybe because i was bond with his music since i was a toddler)

Thank you very much for your nice answers  !!


----------



## njO (Dec 27, 2013)

Your english is excellent. No worries.  

Jon was a man "to notice such things".....

NJ


----------



## JaneLord (Dec 28, 2013)

Mhm, I don't know... Maybe he was? His brother often visits a town nearby. I was told so one week after Jon's death.
Maybe that would have been the chance, to see him once in my life? His brother knows my grand-uncle (is that a word xD?) because he owned a big hotel once, that he was visiting.

However, I will always keep him in my mind, in my heart and in my music 
And now I have to clean the kitchen ~o)


----------

